# Hudson River Greenway



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Weather was great this morning so instead of doing my usual bike ride around my area in NJ, I decided that I will ride at the HRG.

So I parked my car in Fort Lee and crossed the GWB, left on Fort Washington, left on W 181 to the overpass over Henry Hudson. A few meters after the overpass, there was a sign that the route on HRG was closed because of a bridge repair. Disappointed, I went back to Fort Lee and went home. 

Anyone knows how long this repair will be? is there another bike route I can take if this is a long term construction (just in case I try again next week + don't want to drive to NY)?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Road block sign circled.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Now I have a backup route....thanks GOOGLE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

ARPRINCE said:


> Now I have a backup route....thanks GOOGLE! :thumbsup:



I've used the HRG as my commuting route for a dozen years and yet I never even knew that Denny Farrell Bridge at 151st existed until last month when I too was forced to find a detour around the still-being-repaired railroad bridge near 181st. Apparently it's been there for a year now and yet until I actively looked for it I never spotted it from either end!

btw, construction on the wooden bridge over the tracks by 181st Street is apparently A) already behind schedule, and B) designed as a stop-gap measure until a complete rebuild can be performed, which is ostensibly planned for later in 2019.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

REOPENED as of November 9th per parks dept. announcement on Twitter: 

https://twitter.com/henryhudsongre1
@henryhudsongre1

I am planning on going out for a ride today. Will update the thread if I am able to make it to the bridge. 

Edit: confirming the bridge is reopened. Beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

jta said:


> REOPENED as of November 9th per parks dept. announcement on Twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/henryhudsongre1
> @henryhudsongre1
> ...


Thanks for the update! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Just rode the re-opened wood bridge today. Definitely an improvement...and definitely only temporary.

I noted that taking the greenway all the way from 181st actually adds half a mile to my commute versus taking the Denny Farrell bridge at 151st, but it cuts nearly 10 minutes off the ~9.5-mile trip.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Funny thing is I live right on the west side and have never ridden it in entirety


----------

